# EN: Je préférerais qu'il vienne - I'd rather he came - mode & tense



## pifnane

*I'd rather he comes/come/came ?*

met-on en Anglais l'indicatif présent, prétérit, ou le subjonctif après "I'd rather" + une autre personne que le locuteur
(je sais qu'on dit : "I'd rather come")

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Wopsy

I'd rather he came


----------



## funnyhat

I think strict grammarians prefer "I'd rather he come," but "I'd rather he came" is commonly used.


----------



## geostan

I consider myself a fairly strict grammarian, but I wouldn't say:

I'd rather he come. Substitute the verb _to be. 

I'd rather he were here _sounds much better than _I'd rather he be here.
_
Cheers!


----------



## Wizy

Bonjour,

Pouvez vous m'expliquer l'accord de s temps avec " *'d rather*", please?
ex : 
-J'aurais préferé que tu abandonnes = I'd rather you gave up.
-Je préfèrerais que tu abandonnes = I'd rather you give up.

Est - ce correct? mais pourquoi?
Merci


----------



## Welshie

"J'aurais préferé que tu abandonnes = I'd rather you gave up."  Ce n'est pas une traduction fidèle. Je suggerais: "I would have preferred that you give up". 

"I'd rather" parle du sentiment du locateur en ce moment. Il préfèrerait que telle chose ou telle chose soit fait. On peut dire "I would have rather" pour traduire "J'aurais préfèré" mais c'est un peu lourd, d'où ma traduction avec "preferred".


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf qu'en français, Welshie, on peut justement très bien utiliser le conditionnel passé pour un regret que l'on a maintenant. 

_J'aurais préféré _(maintenant)_ que tu abandonnes _(hier/maintenant/demain) = I'd rather you gave up.


----------



## ruffiniere

Is it correct to say: "We'd rather you didn't leave next sunday". Thank you for your hep.


----------



## franc 91

Sunday begins with a capital letter and help is spelt with an 'l', but apart from that - yes.


----------



## gillesolivier

To be grammatically exact, we should write : ''I'd rather he was here''. (If 2 different subjects then past simple clause). Am I right ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour gillesolivier et bienvenue sur les forums ! 

Non, il faut ici un *past subjunctive* et pas un *simple past*. Le verbe _to be_ est le seul verbe qui est différent à ces deux modes :

Simple past : _I *was*, you were, he/she/it *was*, we were, you were, they were_
Past subjunctive : _I *were*, you were, he/she/it *were*, we were, you were, they were_

On dit donc en bon anglais : _I'd rather he *were* here_.


----------



## gillesolivier

Merci pour votre réponse et vos conseils.
Mais en français on dirait :
''j'aimerais qu'il soit ici (en ce moment)'' - subjonctif présent de ''être''.
Et ''j'aurais aimé qu'il fût ici (hier, par exemple)''. - subjonctif imparfait de ''être''.
Donc ma question est pourquoi dans la phrase '' I'd rather he were here'' utilise-t-on le ''past subjunctive'' et non le ''present subjunctive'' suivant le même schéma qu'en français ? ''I'd rather'' signifiant ''j'aimerais'' peut-il également signifier ''j'aurais aimé'' ?

J'ai une seconde question qui n'a pas trouvé de réponse dans ce forum.
Je lis l'exemple suivant au sujet de mot ''rather'' :

''I'd rather not go to Spain again this year for our holidays.''
''J'aimerais autant ne pas retourner en vacances en Espagne cette année.''

De quelle façon pourrait-on formuler la phrase suivante en anglais ? Pourrait-on utiliser le mot ''rather'' ?:

''J'aurais aimé ne pas retourner en vacances en Espagne l'an passé.'' (Sachant donc qu'ici la personne s'exprime sous la forme d'un regret)

Merci par avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'usage du subjonctif en anglais est différent de l'usage français, notamment en ce qui concerne le temps employé. En anglais, il est peu question de concordance des temps, mais plutôt de réalité ou d'irréalité. Or ici, il s'agit d'un regret, donc de quelque chose qui aurait dû être mais n'est pas. On emploie donc le subjonctif passé pour marquer cette irréalité. Il en va de même dans votre dernier exemple et cela reste même le cas pour le regret d'un événement à venir !

_I'd rather he *were* here.
I'd rather I *didn't* have to go back to Spain last/next year_.


----------



## atokad

Maître Capello said:


> _I'd rather I *didn't* have to go back to Spain last/next year_.



That works with "next year," but not with "last year."

If you really want to use "rather," you could say:
_I'd rather I hadn't gone back to Spain last year.
I'd rather not have gone back to Spain last year.
I would have rather not gone back to Spain last year._

That said, I find avoiding "rather" more natural.  For example:  I wish I hadn't gone back to Spain last year.


----------



## Maître Capello

atokad said:


> That works with "next year," but not with "last year."


Oops! With _last year_, I actually meant, _I'd rather I hadn't had to go back to Spain last year_. Would that work? (Although I fully agree that avoiding _rather_ would certainly be more natural.)


----------



## atokad

Maître Capello said:


> Oops! With _last year_, I actually meant, _I'd rather I hadn't had to go back to Spain last year_. Would that work? (Although I fully agree that avoiding _rather_ would certainly be more natural.)


Yes, that works.


----------

